
Tesla’s Solar Roof Is Finally Ready for You to Buy - Fjolsvith
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-10/tesla-s-solar-roof-is-finally-ready-for-you-to-buy
======
stupidhn
> _Elon Musk says orders will begin today. Pricing details have yet to be
> revealed_

How does that work?

------
rreichman
This is cool but is it effective in any way?

~~~
joantune
huh? have you read the article?

